# FC60X Fischfinder



## Frank-The-Tank (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo liebe Angelgemeinde,

es ist soweit fuer meinen ersten Beitrag hier in dem super Forum #h

Ich habe eine Frage: Hat zufaellig jemand Erfahrung mit aktuell neuem Freecast FC60*X*?? Ich habe so ziemlich alle Themen ueber Freecast und so dafuer durchgelesen aber nur Beitraege ueber dass aeltere FC60 gefunden. Anscheinend soll dass neue FC eine groessere Reichweite haben und auch genauer sein. Obs wirklich Fische finden kann ist eigentlich egal, ich mein wir fischen ja und jagen nicht oder 

So long,
F-T-T


----------



## ulfster (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: FC60X Fischfinder*

Der Unterschied soll wohl die genauere Darstellung auf dem Display, sowie die größere Reichweite -60m sein. Unter realistischen Bedingungen kommst Du warscheinlich auf 40m.

Über die Fishfinderfunktion kann ich nichts sagen, auf youtube findest Du ein Produktvideo, dass den FC60x in Aktion zeigt. Wäre auch an echten Erfahrungsberichten interessiert...


----------



## Frank-The-Tank (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: FC60X Fischfinder*

@ulfster
Danke für den Videohinweiss bei der Tube, sieht eigentlich schon relativ gut aus für Gewässerauslotung!

Aber hat den sonst keiner mehr Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät?? Meint ihr dass sich der Kauf lohnt wenn man dass Gewässer ausloten will??

So long,
F-T-T


----------



## Frank-The-Tank (19. November 2009)

*AW: FC60X Fischfinder*

push  |wavey:


----------



## Lenzibald (20. November 2009)

*AW: FC60X Fischfinder*

Servus.
Ich hab eines von AK-Fishing. Reichweite mit neuer Batterie gute 60meter. Tiefe zeigts zuverlässig an und Temparatur auch. Die Bodenbeschaffenheit kann man auch gut ablesen. Die Fischsymbole na ja um den Preis. Wichtig man kann die Geberbatterie wechseln. Ich bin recht zufrieden damit. Gibt auch eine Halterung für die Angelrute dazu. 
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Frank-The-Tank (23. November 2009)

*AW: FC60X Fischfinder*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> Ich hab eines von AK-Fishing. Reichweite mit neuer Batterie gute 60meter. Tiefe zeigts zuverlässig an und Temparatur auch. Die Bodenbeschaffenheit kann man auch gut ablesen. Die Fischsymbole na ja um den Preis. Wichtig man kann die Geberbatterie wechseln. Ich bin recht zufrieden damit. Gibt auch eine Halterung für die Angelrute dazu.
> MfG
> Lenzi


 
Hallo Lenzibald,

danke fuer die Infos! Hast du diesen hier: http://s210172764.e-shop.info/shop/...ot-FC60X-NEU.html?shop_param=cid=6&aid=FC60X&

oder den:
http://s210172764.e-shop.info/shop/...finder.html?shop_param=cid=6&aid=FFW-718%2F2&

Gruss
F-T-T


----------



## TotteBLN (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: FC60X Fischfinder*

Hallo,
habe mir den FC60X bestellt und werde mal schauen ob das Teil was taugt. Brauche es eigentlich nur um Kanten und Löcher zu finden und schnell mal zum ausloten.

Hat mittlerweile noch ein anderer mit dem Gerät Erfahrung sammeln können?

Gruß aus Berlin Reinickendorf von Totte


----------



## Vulkanus79 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: FC60X Fischfinder*

Hi, 

habe gerade einen größeren Posten an FC80 bekommen... bei interesse einfach mailen...

Viele Grüße
Wolle


----------



## angelhaas (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: FC60X Fischfinder*

Ich weiß, alter Trööt. 

Gibt es schon Erfahrungswerte zu dem Gerät? Also das FC60X. Bei mir steht nämlich auch bald so eine Anschaffung an... Eigentlich soll es nur zum Auskundschaften des Gewässers dienen. Also hauptsächlich Tiefe und Bodenbeschaffenheit. 

Danke vorweg! 

Gruß, 
Christian


----------



## Johnny1 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: FC60X Fischfinder*

Wie würdet ihr diesen FC60X mit dem FFW 718 vergleichen, 
bei welchem ist eurer meinung nach die darstellung besser.
Gibts wen, der beide geräte mal ausgetestet hat?

Mfg Jonas


----------



## angelhaas (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: FC60X Fischfinder*

Aalso in der Tube findet man was zum FC60X und auch zum FFW 718. 
Für mich sah das so aus, als würde das FC60X kontinuierlicher und schneller die Daten auf's Display bringen. Beim FFW 718 kam die aktuelle Darstellung (rechter Rand) immer als ca. 1cm langes Stück und das im gefühlten Sekundentakt. Daumenkino vs. Diashow. Funktionieren tun aber wohl beide bei entsprechenden Ansprüchen. 

Ich habe mich jedenfalls entschieden das FC60X zu nehmen. Selbst das Humminbird (25er und 35er) ist wegen der schlechten grafischen Darstellung raus, obwohl es deutlich teurer ist.


----------



## angelhaas (12. März 2010)

*AW: FC60X Fischfinder*

So, seit gestern bin ich nun stolzer Besitzer des FC60X. Wir haben das Gerät mal in zwei Gartenteichen getestet und sind vollends zufrieden. Beide Teiche haben unterschiedliche Bodenbeschaffenheiten und das Gerät hat das auch entsprechend angezeigt. 
Auch Fische hat es gefunden, aber das soll nicht das Haupteinsatzgebiet sein. 
Die Reichweite liegt bei mindestens 60m. Weiter konnten wir nicht messen, weil dann Büsche das Ergebnis verfälscht hätten. 
Auch die Menüführung ist mehr als idiotensicher und selbsterklärend. Viel mehr als die möglichen vorhandenen Einstellungen braucht man nicht. 
Bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden und werde dann berichten, wenn es den ersten Praxistest absolviert hat. 

Falls es Fragen gibt, ich helfe gerne. 

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## knatterkop (17. März 2010)

*AW: FC60X Fischfinder*

abend

kann man bei dem FC60x  die batterie wechseln?also die von dem geber?


----------



## bema64 (20. März 2010)

*AW: FC60X Fischfinder*

Hallo Knatterkop,

Grundsätzlich NEIN, abermit ein wenig handwerklichem und Lötkenntnissen schon. dauert ca. 45 min.
Hier im Forum gibt es eine Anleitung dazu, sowie eine Tuniganleitung der Sendeleistung.
Hab es mit einem alten Geber versucht und es funzt.
Der Lötkolben sollte eine feine Spitze haben da das Kabel einen sehr kleinen Durchmesser hat und auch nicht unbedingt für ein Batteriewechsel lang genug ist um zu Korrigieren.
Das öffnen des Gebers fordert auch etwas gedult.
Mein alter Geber funzt aber nach dem Bat.-Wechsel und dem Tuning.
Versuche es aber bitte erst wenn der "altem" Geber keine Daten mehr liefert und ein Neukauf im Raum steht.


----------



## angelhaas (25. März 2010)

*AW: FC60X Fischfinder*

So, ich wollte dann mal eben noch den versprochenen Erfahrungsbericht tippseln. 
Wir waren letztes WE an unserem Weiher und haben erst einmal eine Uferrunde mit dem Echolot gedreht. Da er nur etwas mehr als einen ha hat, war das ziemlich schnell erledigt. 
Es ist wirklich interessant, was man alles entdecken kann. So manche gute Stelle, der man es so nicht ansah, hätten wir sicher nie beangelt. Sehr klar konnte man man Tiefenunterschiede, Kanten und Löcher finden. Die Daten waren bis in die sehr flachen Randbereiche (ca. 50cm) sehr zuverlässig. Auch hat es zwischen hartem und weichen Grund (wir kannten die Beschaffenheiten schon) recht gut unterscheiden. 
Auch haben wir Fische gefunden. Also theoretisch. Aber an einer Stelle ploppten wirklich verdächtig viele Fischsymbole auf das Display, und genau dort fingen wir auch anschließend. Die Anzeige mit der Fischsichel kann man sich sparen, denn es ist nur ein Strich im Display und wie gesagt: das Haupteinsatzgebiet des Geräts ist meiner Meinung nach das Auskundschaften der Grundbeschaffenheiten. 

Kurzum, das Gerät hält für den Preis absolut was es verspricht und mehr muss es für mich auch gar nicht leisten können. Nun muss ich nur mal schauen, wie lange der Spaß so hält. 
Und dann ist halt basteln oder Senderkauf angesagt. 

Liebe Grüße, 
Christian


----------



## Frank-The-Tank (25. März 2010)

*AW: FC60X Fischfinder*

Guten Abend an alle,

hab schon lang nicht mehr in den Fred reingeschaut. Aber die Erfahrungsberichte bisher sind ja schon mal gut. Ich werd mir demnächst auch den FC60x bestellen, brauch den auch um schnell Kanten und Löcher auszuloten! Danke für die Beiträge soweit! Mehr Berichte sind ausdrücklich erwünscht ))


----------



## Angler1985 (30. März 2010)

*AW: FC60X Fischfinder*

Hallo @ll,
kann den Bericht von Angelhaas nur zustimmen. Habe mir auch das FC60X angeschafft und es letzte Woche getestet. Zeigt sehr gut die Tiefenunterschiede an und man kann die Bodenstruktur auch recht gut zuordnen. Die Reichweite des Geräts ist wirklich sehr gut ( man muss die Rückseite des Displays in Richtung des Senders ausrichten ). 
Alles in allem Preis/Leistung sehr gut.

Mfg Angler


----------



## Lummerland (14. April 2010)

*AW: FC60X Fischfinder*

Hallo Lenzibald, 
  ich wäre auch an dem neuen FC 60X interessiert. Bisher habe ich es aber nur im Internet mit einem Geber ohne auswechselbare Batterie gefunden. Auch eine Halterung wird in der FC 60X Packung – die ich im Internet gefunden habe - nicht angeboten.
  Haben Sie das neue FC 60X? Wo haben Sie dem Geber mit auswechselbarer Batterie und die Halterung gekauft? Für eine Antwort wäre ich dankbar.
  Viele Grüße
  Lummerland

  Servus.
Ich hab eines von AK-Fishing. Reichweite mit neuer Batterie gute 60meter. Tiefe zeigts zuverlässig an und Temparatur auch. Die Bodenbeschaffenheit kann man auch gut ablesen. Die Fischsymbole na ja um den Preis. Wichtig man kann die Geberbatterie wechseln. Ich bin recht zufrieden damit. Gibt auch eine Halterung für die Angelrute dazu. 
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## sl6der (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: FC60X Fischfinder*

Guten Tag allerseits 

Ich habe mich bezüglich diesen Forenthreads hier bei Euch angemeldet.

Den Fc60X habe ich vor 2 tagen auch auf Ebay erstanden und habe mich heute morgen schon über den Erhalt des Paketes freuen können.
Sofort raus und getestet, erst in unserem 60m³ Koiteich und anschließend im Freiwasser der Donau und ich muss sagen TOP das Ding!
Es liefert schnelle verwertbare Ergebnisse ohne sich nur annähernd mit der Technik befassen zu müssen.
Selbst für totale Technikmuffel ein gutes Teil.
Stolze 40m schafft das kleine "Schiffchen" bis das Signal abreißt, aber das reich mir persönlich vollkommen aus 
Die Batterie hielt heute locker 2Stunden ohne das sich ein Schwächezeichen ergab, somit konnte ich heute von einem meiner "Geheimstellen" eine grobe, aber hilfreiche Gewässerkarte zeichnen.
Ich war überrascht was sich auf dem klaren Display alles aufzeigte, nachdem ich das erste mal raus geworfen habe. Ich dachte niemals das an der ein oder anderen Stelle eine Erhöhung ist, oder gar ein Stein sei.

Kurz um:

ICH BIN BEGEISTERT und die 70Euro ist mir das Gerät dann allemal wert 

Ich hoffe ich konnte Euch ein wenig mehr helfen und werde mich die Tage mit einem kleinen Video zurückmelden.

Viele Grüße von der Donau,

Dominik


----------



## Aloha (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: FC60X Fischfinder*

Gibt es eigentlich auch ein Geschäft im Ruhrgebiet das 
das Teil verkauft ?? würde es mir Lieber mal in einem Geschäft anschauen als einfach Online zu Kaufen.


----------



## michel1209 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: FC60X Fischfinder*

Hi, kann jemand zufällig auch was über das FC 80 sagen?

Beste Grüße, Micha


----------



## Aloha (25. März 2011)

*AW: FC60X Fischfinder*

Seid ihr mit dem Fischfinder immer noch zufrieden oder würdet ihr es im Nachhinein nicht mehr kaufen ??


----------



## DerJörg (12. April 2011)

*AW: FC60X Fischfinder*

HI 

Hab son änliches teil ist recht gut für den Preis.
Man kann löcher und kanten finden.
Auch fische die dort stehe werden angezeigt mit einem Bieb und Zeichen für fisch :O)))

gruß Jörg


----------



## mcl389 (10. August 2011)

*AW: FC60X Fischfinder*

Moin !!! kann mir vieleicht jemand sagen wo ich die anleitung finde um die bat. vom geber des FC60X zu wechseln ?? Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (22. August 2011)

*AW: FC60X Fischfinder*

weis jemand ob das mit dem fischeerkennen auch wirklich funktioniert?


----------



## TotteBLN (22. August 2011)

*AW: FC60X Fischfinder*



carphunter8858 schrieb:


> weis jemand ob das mit dem fischeerkennen auch wirklich funktioniert?



Gute Frage |supergri

Fisch- bzw. Sichelsymbole werden angezeigt, ob sich hinter jeder Sichel auch wirklich ein Fisch verbirgt kann Dir wohl keiner genau sgen #c


----------



## philias86 (20. April 2012)

*AW: FC60X Fischfinder*

Wo kann man denj Sender denn nachkaufen??


----------



## wisokij (20. April 2012)

*AW: FC60X Fischfinder*

so auf die schnelle:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Freecast-Sensor-Compatible-FC60X-FC60-SC1-Wireless-Frequency-433-Mhz-/290699435509?pt=UK_SportingGoods_FishingAcces_RL&hash=item43af095df5

Aber ich denke, dass die meisten Ihre Batterien selber tauschen.
Musst aber schon einiges Untersuchen um die leer zu bekommen 

Sensor battery life: Typically lasts for 550 hours of in-the-water usage


----------



## DerCapitän (12. März 2014)

*AW: FC60X Fischfinder*

Hallo ich habe mal eine Frage zum FC60X.

Heute kam mein Paket mit dem Fischfinder an....sofort aufgerissen aud ab an nen Vereinsteich.....

Soweit hat alles gut funktioniert.....nur leider brach irgendwie ab und zu die Verbindung ab so das das Gerät nichts mehr anzeigt(Tiefe,Boden).

Auch wenn ich den Geber in 1 m tiefen Wasser gesetzt habe zeigte er nichts.....

Tiefen zwischen 2,60m-und 1,50 und 30m Weiten wurden super angezeigt...ging es unter 1,50m brach teilweise das Signal ab.....obwohl der Geber dann nur ca. 2m von mir weg war....

Was könnte die Fehlerquelle sein???? oder habt ihr auch solche Probleme???

Danke und Gruß

DerCapitän


----------



## hausi24 (19. März 2014)

*AW: FC60X Fischfinder*

funtioniert erst ab ca. 90cm tiefe, habe das auch gehabt

eine umgebaute version ca. 200m reichweite


----------

